# BigTex



## Deerhead (May 2, 2016)

My 5x10 utility trailer was hit by a large pine tree. I now need to replace it because it wobbles like a weeble.  I have been looking at BigTex.  Anyone have experience with this brand?  It appears to be heavy duty?  Are they well made?


----------



## paulito (May 3, 2016)

We have two of them here at work. A dump Trailer and a 7x14 utility. Overall i'm happy with both trailers. We had an issue with the dump trailer door not closing correctly when we first bought it but we got it fixed, eventually. Their customer service in the service department is not the best but i think the trailers themselves are very well built.


----------



## K80Shooter (May 3, 2016)

I cant answer about the Big Tex, never had one. I have checked the prices and there are better options out there. For year's I purchased Superior trailers, they are well made and I still own a couple of them. Never had any trouble with them and the company I purchased them for was a construction co. and they were used and abused daily. Only problem I saw with the bigger ones (10,000 gvw and up) is that they will beat you to death empty. Small 3,500lb trailers are not bad.

I just purchased a 10,000 gvw Hooper and really like it, pulls like a dream and will "not" beat you to death when empty. I would look at them if I were you.

Try to stay away from the Lowes, Home Depot, Tractor Supply or any Carry-On trailer, they are just plain cheap. IMHO.


----------



## wvdawg (May 5, 2016)

x2 on the Hooper


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (May 5, 2016)

I checked the prices on the Big Tex brands, seemed overpriced to me.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (May 7, 2016)

Great trailers.  Hotshot trailers, now out of business, was one of the first to run the steel supports all the way back to the front of the tire so the trailer would not twist side to side with a heavy load.  Big Tex now does this as well.

Great trailers.


----------



## Fishmcc (May 7, 2016)

No complaints with my 6.5x12 big tex


----------



## bronco611 (Aug 8, 2016)

down2earth trailers in baxley make some very nice trailers also. They build them there and have all different  types from small to industrial types.


----------



## joey1919 (Aug 8, 2016)

K80Shooter said:


> I cant answer about the Big Tex, never had one. I have checked the prices and there are better options out there. For year's I purchased Superior trailers, they are well made and I still own a couple of them. Never had any trouble with them and the company I purchased them for was a construction co. and they were used and abused daily. Only problem I saw with the bigger ones (10,000 gvw and up) is that they will beat you to death empty. Small 3,500lb trailers are not bad.
> 
> I just purchased a 10,000 gvw Hooper and really like it, pulls like a dream and will "not" beat you to death when empty. I would look at them if I were you.
> 
> Try to stay away from the Lowes, Home Depot, Tractor Supply or any Carry-On trailer, they are just plain cheap. IMHO.



I have a 24k hooper trailer that pulls great, it's built heavier than the big Tex trailers I've seen. But it's a lot of extra weight to pull if you don't need it. I priced several trailer brands before I bought this one used. Big Tex was the most expensive but their dove tail/ramp set up is really nice.


----------



## Todd E (Aug 8, 2016)

Tried and true Hooper trailer buyer, here. 

Know nothing on BigTex other than higher priced than comps.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2016)

If you don't mind a drive you can call Baggett trailers in Alabama, and they will make it how you want. Cheapest I could find anywhere by a good bit and not being an Alabama resident I didn't have to pay taxes.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2016)

http://baggettstrailerconnection.com/


----------



## powerdogg55 (Feb 2, 2017)

Good service out of Hooper Trailers!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Feb 4, 2017)

Got a 14k down to earth with almost 100k miles and would recomend them. Very smooth trailer.


----------

